# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  iphone original ή μαϊμού

## sofaki

επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τα iphone και θα με ενδιέφερε να αγοράσω ενα,έχω να κάνω μια ερώτηση...μπορεί να ακουστεί κουφή αλλά είναι σημαντική! :Blink: 
πώς μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ενα iphone αν είναι γνήσιο ή αν είναι μαϊμού? (όταν πουλάει πχ ένας σε αγγελία).

----------


## rep

απο πολλα.το γνησιο εχει γυαλινο τζαμακι -ολα τα αλλα πλαστικο το πατας και μπαινει μεσα,η καρτα δεν μπαινει στο ιδιο σημειο αλλα σε διαφορα ασχετα .η πλατη δεν βγαινει στο γνησιο σε ολα τα αλλα βγαινει,οταν ανοιγει ο ηχος ειναι σαν λατερνα ,η οθονη ειναι πιο μικρη απο το κανονηνικο.και πολλα αλλα.οσο  για την αγγελια δεν μπορω να σου πω.

----------


## sofaki

> απο πολλα.το γνησιο εχει γυαλινο τζαμακι -ολα τα αλλα πλαστικο το πατας και μπαινει μεσα,η καρτα δεν μπαινει στο ιδιο σημειο αλλα σε διαφορα ασχετα .η πλατη δεν βγαινει στο γνησιο σε ολα τα αλλα βγαινει,οταν ανοιγει ο ηχος ειναι σαν λατερνα ,η οθονη ειναι πιο μικρη απο το κανονηνικο.και πολλα αλλα.οσο  για την αγγελια δεν μπορω να σου πω.



ευχαριστώ Χρυσόστομε ! τώρα στο μενού μπορείς να δεις διαφορά?

----------


## takisegio

μοιαζει το μενου στο ψευτικο.παντως δωσε προσοχη σε οτι αγορασεις-αν δεν εισαι σιγουρη πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα να το ελεγξουν

----------


## rep

και εκει εχει απειρες διαφορες.κανε μια αναζητηση στο youtube να δεις πως ειναι το βασικο μενου του γνησιου, στα αλλα δεν εχει κανενα εικονιδιο ιδιο και η ποιοτητα στα χρωματα ειναι αστα.....

----------


## georgz

Τα κινέζικα πιάνουν και τηλεόραση, αν δεις καμιά κεραία μισό μέτρο να εξέχει από πάνω. Πήρες το κινέζικο! 

Α είναι και η τιμή, συνήθως η τιμή των iphone όσο παλιά και να είναι δεν πέφτει κάτω από 250-300 ευρώ.

----------


## bchris

Απο αγγελεια, δηλαδη μερικες φωτογραφιες, πιστευω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβεις. Ασε που δεν ξερεις αν ειναι αληθινες.

Τωρα αν εχει κανα feature "κουφο" οπως τηλεοραση ή δορυφορο....

Αμα το πιασεις στο χερι σου ομως, θα καταλαβεις την διαφορα ακομα και με κλειστα ματια και με κλειστη την συσκευη.
Το iphone ειναι συμπαγες, βαρυ. Οπου και να το πιεσεις, δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι ενα κομματι.
Επισης μυριζει. Ναι μυριζει. Ολα τα προιοντα Apple, εχουν μια χαρακτηριστικη μυρωδια. Ενα αρωμα. Εαν εχεις αγορασει κατι Apple στο παρελθον (καινουργιο) ξερεις τι εννοω.

Επισης, αν πας Settings -> General -> About -> Legal (ειναι κατω-κατω) θα πρεπει να δεις αυτο:

----------


## sofaki

οι πληροφορίες σας ομολογώ ότι ηταν πολύ χρήσιμες !!! νομίζω οτι τώρα έχω μια ιδέα απο αυτά!!! πάντως μόυ έκανε εντύπωση αυτό που είπε ο Χρήστος οτι μυρίζει το original apple !!!! είναι φοβερό!!!

----------

